# I can't eat enough !



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

I've not been trying to gain wait for long, but I can't seem to hit my target (only 2700 cals). I eat every couple of hours, have shakes and log everything. But am still always 2-300 cals short each day. God knows what I'm gonna do when I go back to work next week.

How do you guys consume 3-4000 plus ?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Aadd olive oil to things, easily hit you targets then.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

calorie dense foods - olive oil in shakes, nuts, milk etc...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Nuts, olive oil, cheese, milk, oats, peanut butter. What are you eating, post it up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

drink 1ltr of gold top milk everyday .


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

100g oats

50g peanut butter

50g whey

Pint of water

Blend it all together and you've got a shake with over 800 cals there. Have 2 of them a day and you're well on your way


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Make yourself some shakes.

Pint of Milk, 70g oats, 80g unflavoured whey, 30g ground almonds. Around 1000 cals

Edit^^^^beat me to it


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> drink 1ltr of gold top milk everyday .


Where do you get your goldtop from mate? What you paying per litre?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> 100g oats
> 
> 50g peanut butter
> 
> ...


 how does this taste ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Where do you get your goldtop from mate? What you paying per litre?


£1 from sainsburys 80 cals per 100ml .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> £1 from sainsburys 80 cals per 100ml .


I'm on it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bens1991 said:


> how does this taste ?


sh1t .

just add a scoop of whey to 1ltr gold top milk and a 60g of waxy maise , iirc its around 1150-1200 cals and so easy to drink .


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ANGLIK said:


> Nuts, olive oil, cheese, milk, oats, peanut butter. What are you eating, post it up


I've just started a journal so I can keep progress, but struggle with nuts and stuff cause I worry about putting on fat. I've only just started eating carbs properly a few weeks ago.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> £1 from sainsburys 80 cals per 100ml .


Jesus a £1!! do they often have offers on?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I'm on it!


http://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Gold-Top-Jersey--Guernsey-Milk/19940011


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

ANGLIK said:


> Make yourself some shakes.
> 
> Pint of Milk, 70g oats, 80g unflavoured whey, 30g ground almonds. Around 1000 cals
> 
> Edit^^^^beat me to it


I've not had milk for years ! And before that only skimmed.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mez said:


> I've just started a journal so I can keep progress, but struggle with nuts and stuff cause I worry about putting on fat. I've only just started eating carbs properly a few weeks ago.


Man up and get it down you mate worry about the fat at the end of your bulk  if you want real gains youve gotta eat ..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> Jesus a £1!! do they often have offers on?


no mate theres normally 8 on the shelf max everytime i go so it musnt be popular round my way not sure why though as it tastes really good and easy to drink with a meal .


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Mez said:


> I've just started a journal so I can keep progress, but struggle with nuts and stuff cause I worry about putting on fat. I've only just started eating carbs properly a few weeks ago.


Almonds are full of good fats and low in carbs. If they fit in with your macros they won't make you fat.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Its the same around here ewen. Theres either a couple, or none.

Sainsburys is out of the way for me, so i dont even bother getting it anymore


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Mez said:


> I've not had milk for years ! And before that only skimmed.


Youre not making this easy lol. You can use skimmed milk or even water. Obviously less calories there with water

Do you want to hit your daily calorie intake or not.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just looked on here http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/sainsburys-price-comparison/fresh_milk/gold_top_milk_1l.html it says £1.10p a ltr but its a quid in my sainsburys lol

i did read someone saying milk combined with bcaa`s was the best post workout supp , i dont get doms in the morning anywhere near as bad .


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mez said:


> I've not been trying to gain wait for long, but I can't seem to hit my target (only 2700 cals). I eat every couple of hours, have shakes and log everything. But am still always 2-300 cals short each day. God knows what I'm gonna do when I go back to work next week.
> 
> How do you guys consume 3-4000 plus ?


B*stard!!

I hate people who don't have much appetite. I am always hungry FFS! :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish I had the same problem as you


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Typical day:

Porridge with whey/water (instead of milk)

Protein drink after gym.

2 whole meal toast with eggs/cottage cheese.

Chicken with salad.

Another protein drink.

Chicken with vegetables.

2 whole meal bread with cottage cheese/eggs.

3-4 bananas.

Possibly another protein drink.

But according to that my fitness pal app thing I'm only consuming about 2300 cals. And not enough fats/carbs.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Mez said:


> I've just started a journal so I can keep progress, but struggle with nuts and stuff cause I worry about putting on fat. I've only just started eating carbs properly a few weeks ago.





Mez said:


> I've not had milk for years ! And before that only skimmed.


You've kinda answered your own question, if your not eating your never going to hit the kcals your aiming for are you?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> how does this taste ?


Taste good mate if you use choc whey. So like choc peanut butter


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

The easiest way round it is to increase your portion sizes. Eat more eggs, chicken, whey etc... If you can't eat it drink it.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Taste good mate if you use choc whey. So like choc peanut butter


Might give this a try as post workout shake shame ive just got a new tub of stawberry whey  ill have to pinch some off my dad hahaa


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Get scales, weigh food out, see what happens, made a few changes to your diet, try this for a month and report back.

Typical day:

100g Oats with milk, 6 whole eggs, 30g whey.

Pwo 50g whey, 60g dextrose after gym.

4 whole meal toast with 6 eggs/cottage cheese.

200g Chicken, 50g rice, salad, tbls walnut oil.

200g Chicken, 50g rice, vegetables, tbls walnut oil.

4 whole meal bread with cottage cheese/ 3 eggs.

3-4 bananas.

Possibly another protein drink.



Obviously slowly increase portions, so if you can eat that comfortably up the rice for example to 75g, 100g so on so on...

Would be good to swap bread for potatos or pasta or something too.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I sometimes get the 1ltr Jersey whole milk at tescos, has the goldtop TM on the side of the bottle, same stuff....


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Jesus !

100g of oats or 4 toast in one go ? I'd burst.

So as long as I'm working out and not eating rubbish I won't get fat ? Never want to be as I was 10 years ago. Terrified off getting fat again.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> Might give this a try as post workout shake shame ive just got a new tub of stawberry whey  ill have to pinch some off my dad hahaa


Dont have it post workout mate as you want little fat straight after training iirmc


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Mez said:


> Jesus !
> 
> 100g of oats or 4 toast in one go ? I'd burst.
> 
> So as long as I'm working out and not eating rubbish I won't get fat ? Never want to be as I was 10 years ago. Terrified off getting fat again.


You won't burst. You've got to adapt to eating more. If you're training properly and stick to your macros you won't get fat.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mez said:


> Jesus !
> 
> 100g of oats or 4 toast in one go ? I'd burst.
> 
> So as long as I'm working out and not eating rubbish I won't get fat ? Never want to be as I was 10 years ago. Terrified off getting fat again.


then maybe eating isnt for you ...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mez said:


> I've not been trying to gain wait for long, but I can't seem to hit my target (only 2700 cals). I eat every couple of hours, have shakes and log everything. But am still always 2-300 cals short each day. God knows what I'm gonna do when I go back to work next week.
> 
> How do you guys consume 3-4000 plus ?


Many people struggle to eat loads, and I'm one of those people too... if you have a small stomach and intestinal tract then it'll always be a struggle.

The thing that helps me most is calorie cycling... I can over feed for a couple of days ok but then my appetite just vanishes totally and I get digestive issues, so I tend to go with this natural rhythm and eat a kcal excess for two days and then have a day where I eat to a kcal deficit and then repeat... this gives my digestive system a break and keeps things like IBS and acid reflux at bay and allows a kcal excess overall.

To increase general kcal intake drink shakes.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mez said:


> Jesus !
> 
> 100g of oats or 4 toast in one go ? I'd burst.
> 
> So as long as I'm working out and not eating rubbish I won't get fat ? Never want to be as I was 10 years ago. Terrified off getting fat again.


Blend and drink your oats? You've gotta find a way or you won't grow?

4 slices toast? Pah! pass me a loaf of burgens and pb and I'll destroy it lmao


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm just always hungry lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Blend and drink your oats? You've gotta find a way or you won't grow?
> 
> 4 slices toast? Pah! pass me a loaf of burgens and pb and I'll destroy it lmao


lol, loving that burgens aren't you


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> I'm just always hungry lol


I really am at the moment, I feel like I could properly binge, I haven't felt full in ages. Meals low in carbs just don't fill me up, even with 2 whole broccoli's or cauliflower.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> sh1t .
> 
> just add a scoop of whey to 1ltr gold top milk and a 60g of waxy maise , iirc its around 1150-1200 cals and so easy to drink .


Rep given going to purchase some gold top this week


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I actually hate having to use oil in my food to up my amount of fat, cos I would quite happily eat another 100 or 200 calories in food but never fits my macros well enough, and thats eating about 3.5k cals atm


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

squatthis said:


> I really am at the moment, I feel like I could properly binge, I haven't felt full in ages. Meals low in carbs just don't fill me up, even with 2 whole broccoli's or cauliflower.


I'm the same with low carb, dont do it often tho cos i need carbs, cant function properly without them :lol:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> I'm the same with low carb, dont do it often tho cos i need carbs, cant function properly without them :lol:


I can't function with lower than 50g, even then its a struggle, 100g a day isn't too bad but I love my carb up days 400g+


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ki3rz said:


> I actually hate having to use oil in my food to up my amount of fat, cos I would quite happily eat another 100 or 200 calories in food but never fits my macros well enough, and thats eating about 3.5k cals atm


Buy some mct oil .


----------

